# Tap water test results???



## paisley (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi~
I just tested my tap water and it has 10ppm Nitrates. Will I need to do anything to counter this in my new tank? I am going to fill it tonight and put Instant Aquarium substrate in the bottom, the tank is a 10 gallon and has a heater also, with an aqueon filter. We have well water so I won't have to use any dechlorinator. I will be starting the "fishless cycle" that is listed on this site. My water has 6.8pH, 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites. Any info before I begin cycling the tank would be great. I will eventually be adding a veil tail betta and some other fish which we do not yet have. I am still researching what other types I will add. I plan on putting live plants in as well after the tank is established.
Thanks!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A level of 10 ppm Nitates is safe for your fish. Keep in mind though you will need to change water as little more frequently than some one with zero levels of Nitrates in their tap water. To avoid adding more nitrate when you change water you can use Distilled or Bottled Drinking water when making water changes. Neither source of water is allowed to have Nirates in it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> A level of 10 ppm Nitates is safe for your fish. Keep in mind though you will need to change water a little more frequently than some one with zero levels of Nitrates in their tap water. To avoid adding more nitrate when you change water you can use Distilled or Bottled Drinking water when making water changes. Neither source of water is allowed to have Nirates in it.


*i/a*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well water with a ph of 6.8? Is that natural or do you plan to alter it?


----------



## paisley (Feb 7, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Well water with a ph of 6.8? Is that natural or do you plan to alter it?


I am not quite sure what you mean?? Should I alter it? I don't even know what a normal pH is for well water...I would greatly appreciate it if you could elaborate I am very new to all of this and on top of that I don't really know what a normal tap water pH should be?? 
Thanks!


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

I have tested my well and PH is around 7.6 to 7.2. The water is cold showing 9 degrees celsius as my tester only has celsius....the TDS water tester that is.


----------



## paisley (Feb 7, 2012)

When I tested my tap water it had been sitting out for almost 24hrs so it was probably about room temp...I would estimate 72 degrees F. Does the temp change the pH of the water? should I re-test my COLD tap water?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most people report a ph of higher value for well water than what you have. No, don't try to change it, it's perfect. My well water is 8.2.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Definetly don't change it, that'll make your water unstable and plus your Ph gives you a very wide selection of fish to choose from that would love it


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Just thought to ask what kind of test kit are you using?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Perhaps already stated but I would put in the plants the first thing. As the tank cycles you will get an initial nitrate spike that will drop to unmeasureable levels after the bacteria build up for the ammonia and then the plants consume the nitrates.

Regardless of the nitrates in your tap water.


my .02


----------



## paisley (Feb 7, 2012)

I am using the API freshwater master kit to test with. 
I heard that the plants may not be able to handle the cycle?? Unless I buy only the hardiest...is that true? I don't want to spend money on the plants and kill them! Let me know what you guys think. I am going to buy the ammonia today to begin the cycle. Should I let the filter run for 24 hrs without adding the ammonia first or just add it today?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you plan to cycle the tank with fish the plants will not have any issues. If you planned to go fishless and are planning to run ammonia levels to 4ppm or higher, some people say it can burn plants. I didn't have an issue running high ammonia with plants in my tank though.

No need to let the filter run for any minimum time.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

paisley said:


> I am using the API freshwater master kit to test with.
> I heard that the plants may not be able to handle the cycle?? Unless I buy only the hardiest...is that true? I don't want to spend money on the plants and kill them! Let me know what you guys think. I am going to buy the ammonia today to begin the cycle. Should I let the filter run for 24 hrs without adding the ammonia first or just add it today?


I don't know all I know is that I start a tank full of plants, let it set a week, then add a low fish load and not feed for a week. With that I get low or no ammonia and nitrItes spikes.

I guess it probably is possible to overwhelm the plants. I just haven't using the above method.


which is worth at most .02


----------

